# Sore Hamstring - Train or no Train?



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

I play Basketball and we had are first session back since before Christmas and slightly sore hamstring, would any of you just train and deal with it? Or rest it and continue when its pain free?

I dont want to miss a session, but I dont know if leaving it will hinder it, or not?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Bit of a no brainer that one mate.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

rest it - and dont forget to stretch next time!!


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

rest it and ice it mate


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks very much, real helpful.

This leads onto another point, this season, I have been keeping to my training, where as before I would only lift once a week, and look to maintain, as playing twice a week and then on weekends, means i cant afford to have sore muscles, when I need to play.

It is very frustrating to make great gains,and then stop for the season, so this season I have continued, but I am not finding it easy.

If I was to go from 3 sessions a week, down to 2 sessions, would this make much different on whether or not I made any gains?


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

I am currently making great gains lifting, but my Basketball is suffering because im sore from lifting.

But my diet is this.

25g Oats and 3 eggs made into an ommelete for breakfast

Meal 1,2,3 - are 200g of lean meat with 75g of brown rice and a mix of fresh veg per meal.

If im lifting I will have a protein shake afterwards.

If I have basketball I will make sure I have eaten a meal 2 hours before and a banana about 30mins beforehard.

So if im training its 4 meals plus a shake and if im not training its 4 meals and then I will have fruit inbetween meals.

Any good?


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

I actually dont, would you be able to suggest a way of doing this? And I dont think it is anywhere near 4000 calories, its pretty clean, over xmas is wasnt clean at all, but now im back to a regular routine it will be 90% clean, might have a rum n coke at the weekend.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## spiderpants (Nov 21, 2007)

gota get a stretching routine going to pal. especially when doing weights too.

nothing makes the muscles stiffer than heavy weights sessions and u gota keep them flexible and elastic


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

It was first game back after 3 weeks off training, didnt warm up properly is the reason, normaly dont have any problems, but I know I messed up there, we only had 15 mins to warmup pre game.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

being sore often shouldn't stop you training. It just shows your body is not conditioned to clear the waste from training well enough.

I had this problem when I started training everything twice a week after once a week splits. You adapt to it pretty quickly 

Recovery is key between training. Training for sports is very different to bodybuilding so a totally different approach needs to be taken.


----------



## lumberjack (Apr 26, 2009)

I just noticed this got moved.

Do any of you have much experience with training and sport?

And preparing for both?


----------



## jesta (Jan 15, 2010)

KJW said:


> During the week I'll scan a list of foods and their protein/carb/fat values etc and will pick up an email address from you via PM.
> 
> Don't know when I'll get round to it but I will do it as soon as I get the chance


sounds pretty handy as im trying to draw up a diet schedule atm and work out my current calorie intake any chance you could throw me a copy whilst your at it?? :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

mate i play ball aswell and i always lift anyway and just play with my doms lol. i make sure i've always got some good carbs in me to keep me going though so i can play ok. But personally lifting is much more important to me so i just keep lifting. but it depends which you prioritise. :thumb:


----------

